# Do NOT Use The Microwave



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 14, 2006)

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=ne...e=n-3441149920_q-E/Gnpk7sfA0wbGFeKv2LVgABAA@@

There are tons of credible sources there which show that eating anything that came out of the micrwave is bad for your health.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Blah blah blah.........theres no way I will ever stop. I cant those damn hot dogs wont be good cold. And I dont know how to run a stove........


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 14, 2006)

Use a toaster oven, it even tastes better.  Won't come out all soggy.


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

The funds just arent there.........urgh. Na just kidding. I have heard the effects on microwaves for years now.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2006)

ABSOLUTE BULL

Once again you've managed to spout more crap.

"Radiation, as defined by physics terminology, is "the  electromagnetic waves emitted by the atoms and molecules of a  *radioactive substance* as a result of nuclear decay."  Radiation causes ionization, which is what occurs when a neutral  atom gains or loses electrons. In simpler terms, a microwave  oven decays and changes the molecular structure of the food by  the process of radiation. Had the manufacturers accurately  called them "radiation ovens", it's doubtful they would  have ever sold one, but that's exactly what a microwave oven is."

HOW THE HELL DOES A PIECE OF MACHINERY THAT HAS NO RADIOACTIVE SUBSTANCES IN IT CREATE RADIATION???

Ill tell you one piece of household machinery that DOES contain radioactive material, that I guarantee you wont bitch about.

YOUR SMOKE ALARM. YEAH, guess how most smoke alarms work? THEY USE RADIATION TO KEEP YOU FROM DYING. But, here's a magic trick that Ill tell you, the radiation in it is so weak that all the energy it creates can be blocked by a whisp of smoke. It breaks the connection between output (being the Americum-241 lump) and the reciever, an alpha particle detector. 

And just in case you were wondering, the next most dangerous radiation particle, the infamous BETA radiation, IS SO WEAK IT CAN BE STOPPED BY A SINGLE SHEET OF PAPER! Sounds real damn scary to me.

Oh yeah, here's another gaping hole in this absolute crap-factory that is your latest argument

"*Wavelength* determines the type of radiation, _i.e._      radio, X-ray, ultraviolet, visible, infrared, _etc_."

Also included in this list is SOUND. Yeah, REAL DANGEROUS RADIATION THERE. Apparantly, all energy is dangerous radiation according to your little friends at herbalhealing.com.  So that means that to avoid all chances of being harmed, I should avoid all forms of energy. But, that means not eating (chemical). It also means not going out where any light can hit me (visible), and not moving so I dont create kinetic or sonic energy. It also means shutting down my brain, so it doesnt fire any _dangerous impulses _(electrical). But you seem to have done this already, you're one step ahead of the game!

Any two-bit moron who didnt sleep the entirety of High School level basic Chemistry (that being me, I got a b and I know this shit) can tell his ass from a hat in this subject. Id go on, but I have better things to do, like take a crap.

All quotes taken directly from the number one site and page on his results list, 
http://www.herbalhealer.com/microwave.html


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 15, 2006)

I've been microwaveing for years and im ok!


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2006)

Don't have one don't use one......food taste like shit that is cooked in a microwave.


----------



## Gordo (Jul 15, 2006)

Those are credible sources?

How bout some peer-reviewed studies? Each fear-mongering website backs up their claims with other fear mongering websites. How is that credible? Where's the data?


----------



## Gordo (Jul 15, 2006)

I've seen a few studies that do suggest microwaving vegetables inactivate some of their beneficial properties.....but cooking veggies in general (any heating method) had that effect. Microwaving milk isn't a great idea but it does offer a quick form of pasteurization as microwaving reduces bacteria and pathogens. So that heating method has beneficial properties. I don't buy that they're bad until I see more scientific proof of it.

I prefer raw veggies anyways.


----------



## nsimmons (Jul 15, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ABSOLUTE BULLSHIT
> 
> Once again you've managed to spout more crap.
> 
> "Radiation, ...



While i agree with your position, your physics is wrong. Im only going to address two points...the radiation in microwave ovens is EM electromagnetic, ie photons, this is different than nuclei decay or the weak nuclear force discussed in the article. Microwaves dont 'decay' atoms, otherwise you would be converting from element to element as the neutron proton ratio changed.

I think most of us know how they work. The photons excite the water molecules increasing energy which is just an increase in temp.

Second point, sound is not radiation. It is simple a oscillation of a medium, like ripples in a pond. It can not travel through a vacuum, space, like em radiation does.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2006)

Food does taste better cooked normally though


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 15, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Food does taste better cooked normally though


We don't care about taste why do you think we bodybuild?We have no regard for taste of food

E.g cold chicken breast,protein shake,cottage cheese and egg whites


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> We don't care about taste why do you think we bodybuild?We have no regard for taste of food
> 
> E.g cold chicken breast,protein shake,cottage cheese and egg whites


 yeah, i know.

The only thing I really use the microwave for anyway is cooking sweet potatoes. I cook all my meat on the George Foreman.

I think the last 3 taste great though!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 15, 2006)

Put on your tinfoil hats everybody, quick before the microwaves in the air destroy your brain.....watch out UHF wave coming through, grab your surf board and ride or or you'll drown in its radiation!!!!1


----------



## maniclion (Jul 15, 2006)

Watch out your wireless lan is cooking you from the inside out!!!


# 2400???2483.5 MHz: ISM, IEEE 802.11, 802.11b, 802.11g Wireless LAN
# around 2450 MHz: Microwave oven


----------



## Flakko (Jul 15, 2006)

What if I microwave my protein?  

LMAO!


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 16, 2006)

everything can harmyou. you can get cancer from being in the sun.


and coolking egg whites in the microwave is bomb...cuz you don't have to use oil like a frying pan.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 16, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> everything can harmyou. you can get cancer from being in the sun.
> 
> 
> and coolking egg whites in the microwave is bomb...cuz you don't have to use oil like a frying pan.



PAM for me


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 16, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> PAM for me




it's still grease ain't it? never tried that stuff


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 16, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> it's still grease ain't it? never tried that stuff



like 5 calories worth


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 18, 2006)

i think 911 went down completely the wrong path with this microwave thing,it dosn't give you radiation   it does however destroy about 90% of antioxidants in vegetables etc


97 percent of flavonoids
74 percent of sinapics
87 percent of caffeoyl-quinic derivatives
By far the best method is too steam but who wants too play about setting up a steamer


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 18, 2006)

Micowaving food destroys a lot of the vitamins, and problably some of the protien and takes away the 'life force'.

Also the sun is good for you, it can cure disease and all that.  That's why people who spend lots of time in the sun are really healthy, but of course you don't wanna get sun burned.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 18, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> Micowaving food destroys a lot of the vitamins, and problably some of the protien and takes away the 'life force'.



I have no clue what life force is but heat of any kind denatures protien that is a well known fact


----------

